# Frogs & Toads > Tomato Frogs, Painted Frogs & Microhylids >  Chubby frogs question

## Deku

Well I just remember I saw the chubby frog I was caring for at my pet store. And my co-worker was a jerk. Just to tick me off and try to make herself seem like shes not a idiot like she trully is....She put the male chubby frog which I had sex and said it was a female. Secondly she replaced the soil with repti-bark. .___. i specifically warned her its going to harm the amphibian. She never cared. and I quote "oh shell be fine" Not that shes a mature person but yeah. So I would like to know s hould I buy it...or let fate happen D: idk. I really want a toad. But idk what to do x____x... and these frogs arent even active at all....

----------


## Deku

I know its not my responsibility...but yeah....  Idk what to do. I feel like ****. and Idk what to do! D: I really dont want an inactive species. D: but idk

----------


## Kurt

Toads aren't that much different in behavior from Microhylids, such as chubby frogs and tomato frogs.

----------


## Deku

Ehh yeah they are... mine were extremely active. well when I was around. xD

----------


## Kurt

My toads act just like my tomatos and rubber frogs, with one exception, toads appear to be more highly strung and are a lot more easily startled. Other than that they pretty much just sitting around waiting for dinner.

----------


## Deku

Ehh I think Iam going to get a Greek tortoise xD and stick to my fire bellies

----------


## Kurt

I don't know. The owners of chubby frog aka Malaysian bullfrogs seem to really love their frogs. There's got to be something that strike their fancy with this species.

----------


## Marilyn

They are very sweet and gentle.  I wish I knew more people who were more like Chubbies.  Mine love to crawl--very, very slowly up my arm.  They make eye contact with me, too, as if to say, "Thank you for taking care of all my needs." A blast a minute--"No," but wonderful little pets.  I have one that hasn't eaten since the day I got him.  I have to hand feed him. Hopefully, he'll eat on his own some day.

----------


## Deku

> They are very sweet and gentle. I wish I knew more people who were more like Chubbies. Mine love to crawl--very, very slowly up my arm. They make eye contact with me, too, as if to say, "Thank you for taking care of all my needs." A blast a minute--"No," but wonderful little pets. I have one that hasn't eaten since the day I got him. I have to hand feed him. Hopefully, he'll eat on his own some day.


Hmm on that note. Iam touched. Iam a gentle person. I have handled them. Theyre like me in a way but their kinda lazy.  :Big Grin:  never showing up. But I might consider it instead of special ordering a toad. And just rescue all of the frogs around here. Like the ones at my store the ones at petsmart the ones at petco. Make my own little rescue  :Big Grin:  ;-; Take in all them poor babies

----------


## Marilyn

> Hmm on that note. Iam touched. Iam a gentle person. I have handled them. Theyre like me in a way but their kinda lazy. D: never showing up. But I might consider it instead of special ordering a toad. And just rescue all of the frogs around here. Like the ones at my store the ones at petsmart the ones at petco. Make my own little rescue D: ;-; Take in all them poor babies


You can't rescue all of them.  I would focus on a communal species that you like.  Fire Bellies are comical pets. I started out with Fire Bellies and expected all species of frogs and toads to be equally entertaining.  They're not, but each species has a unique quality about them, and they are all  "entertaining" in their own way.  :Embarrassment:

----------


## Kurt

Exactly! Every species has something to make them endearing.

----------


## Deku

I have fire bellies they dont do squat. >_> I like actual toads and frogs. I did pick the chubby frog up today. It didnt mind it o.O it climbed on me. It felt like fate. Dx but it seems their amphibians are all wild caught is that bad?

----------


## Marilyn

If given a choice I usually go with captive bred animals only because it can make their adjustment easier.  As for parasites--regardless of wild caught vs captive bred--it's a good idea to get stool specimens checked for parasites every so often. It sounds like you've already bonded with the little fella.  Go for it. One thing's for sure, a Chubby isn't going to leap out of your hands leaving you to crawl around on your hands and knees searching for him all day.

----------


## Deku

> If given a choice I usually go with captive bred animals only because it can make their adjustment easier. As for parasites--regardless of wild caught vs captive bred--it's a good idea to get stool specimens checked for parasites every so often. It sounds like you've already bonded with the little fella. Go for it. One thing's for sure, a Chubby isn't going to leap out of your hands leaving you to crawl around on your hands and knees searching for him all day.


 But I also love Cane toads x____x and if I do get chubby frogs I want them to be active in their tanks D: even though id give them luxary.  And Iam going for an amazon themed idk if theyd like that D: I wanna try out my mind and go for a rainforest! D: But I wannted the cane toads because they can live in that environment and be happy about it. x___x the chubby frog isnt captive bred. x____x and they probably dont last that long. D: my turtle would have lasted 30-50years D: the cane toad can last up to 50years. And Idk Dx if i should buy them from the store now.

----------


## Deku

Also Idk the one at my store just sits there like a lump borrowed. but they used bark. So he probably ate some and will die D: like it happened to my other amphibian.

----------


## Kurt

All cane/marine toads are wild caught. No one is breeding them as far as I know. So its all the same whether you get a marine/cane/giant toad or a chubby/painted/Malaysian bullfrog. By the way most of Malaysia is rainforest, so I would think a chubby frog would be at home in a heavily planted terrarium and unlike a marine toad it won't trample the plants into oblivion.

----------


## Marilyn

> Also I don't know the one at my store just sits there like a lump borrowed. but they used bark. So he probably ate some and will die D: like it happened to my other amphibian.


Chubbies burrow and sit like a lump all day because they are nocturnal.  I have TWO Cane Toads.  I never see them during the day.  They only come out of their rock cave at night.  My Cane Toads don't like to be held and they are very skiddish.  You might want to check out some Cane Toad care sheets on line.  Cane Toads like low humidity.

----------


## Marilyn

:Mad: 


> But I also love Cane toads x____x and if I do get chubby frogs I want them to be active in their tanks D: even though id give them luxary. And Iam going for an amazon themed I don't know if theyd like that D: I wanna try out my mind and go for a rainforest! D: But I wannted the cane toads because they can live in that environment and be happy about it. x___x the chubby frog isnt captive bred. x____x and they probably dont last that long. D: my turtle would have lasted 30-50years D: the cane toad can last up to 50years. And I don't know Dx if i should buy them from the store now.


 
I can't see a Cane Toad being happy in a rainforest setting.  The come from Central America and thrive in Australia where the climate is very, very dry.When you talk about "Amazon themed" you aren't planning on keeping  various frogs and toads in the same  "rainforest" habitat are you? (Just checking.)Different species shouldn't be housed together, and a Cane toad WOULD eat just about ANYTHING smaller than itself.  Chubbies live around ten plus years and Cane Toads live maybe seven years longer.

----------


## Deku

D: Idk whats the best amphibian for me. Nightime activity is good for me. Because Iam a night owl. So I can catch them active. But turns out the chubby frogs in these pets stores are wild caught. so yeah and its not feeding.

----------


## Deku

But idk. It doesnt feel like it even likes me D: I want something that liked me.

----------


## into

> But I don't know. It doesnt feel like it even likes me D: I want something that liked me.


I don't know if any frogs "like" people.  it's more a question of how much a frog will tolerate a human.

----------


## Marilyn

> But I don't know. It doesnt feel like it even likes me D: I want something that liked me.


Hmmmmmmm.  That's a tall order for an amphibian.   :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Deku

I think Iam going for another turtle... I want a hatchling. :/ I get extremely attached to turtles... I dont know why. I cried when I had to give my turtle up. I rescued him as a hatchling from nyc.... from those death traps... And I missed him. and I was told toads have a gentle dispossition.

----------

